# She broke into the house today



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Today is a sad day for me got home from work and my wife has been in the house we have been seperated for three months she has had two affairs in the first 14 months of our marriage now she has cleaned out anything in the house that had her picture on it or paper work wall hangings everything this is truly the end of our marriage my heart is so broken say a prayer for me please my name is cody


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

findingpeace said:


> Today is a sad day for me got home from work and my wife has been in the house we have been seperated for three months she has had two affairs in the first 14 months of our marriage now she has cleaned out anything in the house that had her picture on it or paper work wall hangings everything this is truly the end of our marriage my heart is so broken say a prayer for me please my name is cody


Hi Cody~
I am very sorry for what you are going through, as well as the affairs. As far as "breaking in" it was also her house, so it is not quite breaking in. However, it is important to provide an attorney with detailed lists of what she took, as it was half yours too. Are you currently in counseling for yourself?


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

You have our prayers. This may be closure for you to work on getting over it and moving on.


----------



## briannak (Mar 12, 2009)

She cheated on you twice in only 14 months! What a B! Im sorry about your hurting and you may not agree, but this probably a blessing. At least you know now, instead of 10-20 years from now, it would only hurt more. I was dating a guy was and we were planning to get married. I even followed him to san antonio so tht we could be close. We dated for four years, and later i found out he was with the other girl for 2. I was devestated. But if it wasn't for his cheating and our 4 year relationship i would have never met my husband now. You may not see the light now, but you will no worries. Everything happens for a reason hun, even though it hurts sometimes.


----------



## Sportsman (Feb 10, 2009)

findingpeace said:


> Today is a sad day for me got home from work and my wife has been in the house we have been seperated for three months she has had two affairs in the first 14 months of our marriage now she has cleaned out anything in the house that had her picture on it or paper work wall hangings everything this is truly the end of our marriage my heart is so broken say a prayer for me please my name is cody


Cody,
I am sorry that you are hurting, I know how you feel. My wife did not do that but I think our marriage is over as well. I will say a prayer for you right now and I hope your heart begins to heal.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Cody!

I will add you to my prayer list tonight. I know it is REALLY hard right now, but things will get better. I'll just bet God has a better path in mind for you. Turn to your faith for strength.....


----------



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

I really thank you all for your support and guidence it helps to know other people have gone thru this I have learned alot thru all of this and I pray that some how adultery can be addressed in this country it is the most devistating experience a person can have in my opinion may God bless you all and may we all find that person who will be loyal to us till the end Jesus loves you Cody


----------

